# Wez weady for a Bwizzrd......



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

eben dough we wives in Texas werez itz hot year round. :lol:

(I can never get them to not close their eyes with the flash)


----------



## TripleAChihuahuas (Apr 8, 2010)

Haha love it blue and pink too!!! that is too adorable


----------



## cprcheetah (May 4, 2009)

Oh my goodness! Those are the CUTEST pictures, love them!


----------



## flippedstars (Dec 16, 2009)

I laughed out loud they are so so cute! Lucky chi wees that they don't have to deal wif da big bad snows!


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

Thank you ladies!!!  I know they hate my camera! :lol: I'm sure they think, "Oh no, what's she up to now" every time I get it out. :lol: But darnit, I can't help myself. :lol:


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

flippedstars said:


> I laughed out loud they are so so cute! Lucky chi wees that they don't have to deal wif da big bad snows!


It actually snowed here last year. Second time in 30 years. They didn't know what to think about all that cold, wet stuff. :lol:


----------



## KittyD (Apr 2, 2010)

Awww thats so sweet!!! look at those two muffins!


----------



## Reese and Miley (Jun 24, 2010)

flippedstars said:


> I laughed out loud they are so so cute! Lucky chi wees that they don't have to deal wif da big bad snows!


I did the same! That might be the cutest thing EVER. Looks like youve got your holiday card set for this year! Gosh they are cute! I cant imagine trying to get mine to wear little hats, they make enough fuss about the coats!


----------



## Reese and Miley (Jun 24, 2010)

PS WHERE did you find those precious little outfits?


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

Awww, you ladies are so kind! Thank you for your sweet comments on my little Munchkins. They are so tolerant to my dress up and photo shoots. Funny thing is that I take lots of pics of them dressed, but they don't often wear clothes unless it's cold outside, and only for a few minutes long enough to sniff around. They love outside, so I take them out for a few minutes even when the weather gets quite cold for our area. I can't say that they are very fond of the clothes, and the hats just bobble around on their heads, and end up falling over their eyes. :lol: But they sure make for cute pics. 

I got those lil outfits off of Petedge, I believe. I know that I have seen them on other websites as well, and eBay too.


----------



## smallbeats_m_all (Nov 22, 2009)

OMG thats so fricken CUTE!! :hello1::hello1:


----------



## KittyD (Apr 2, 2010)

TLI said:


> Awww, you ladies are so kind! Thank you for your sweet comments on my little Munchkins. They are so tolerant to my dress up and photo shoots. Funny thing is that I take lots of pics of them dressed, but they don't often wear clothes unless it's cold outside, and only for a few minutes long enough to sniff around. They love outside, so I take them out for a few minutes even when the weather gets quite cold for our area. I can't say that they are very fond of the clothes, and the hats just bobble around on their heads, and end up falling over their eyes. :lol: But they sure make for cute pics.
> 
> I got those lil outfits off of Petedge, I believe. I know that I have seen them on other websites as well, and eBay too.




So when is the next Chi Wee closet sale? :laughing1:


----------



## Amandarose531 (Aug 9, 2010)

Are you in SE Texas too T?

It snowed here as well last 2 years, people went bananas.

That being said out wittle ones don't see too much coat weather, maybe a light sweater :]


----------



## 18453 (Feb 6, 2010)

Hahahaha dressed for England... Jump on a plane wees


----------



## pigeonsheep (Nov 8, 2008)

lol i mastered the eye open with flash! u gotta do it real real real quick! haha they look so adorable in their sweaters! and hats!


----------



## Terri (Aug 21, 2009)

LOL awwww they are just way too cute!!! XXX


----------



## jaromi (Sep 2, 2008)

They are adorable.


----------



## rache (Nov 10, 2009)

aWWWWW Thats so sweet T.

They look adorable!


----------



## QUIGLEY'S MOM (Jan 12, 2010)

These pictures are darling. So cute! :dance:


----------



## foggy (Oct 12, 2009)

LOL. Well, that is just too cute for words! I love the little hats!


----------



## 2Cheese (Feb 21, 2010)

OMG!!! So freakin cute......they remind me of a pair of boy/girl twins


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

smallbeats_m_all said:


> OMG thats so fricken CUTE!! :hello1::hello1:


Thank you so much!!!  I had a blast with that photo shoot. 



KittyD said:


> So when is the next Chi Wee closet sale? :laughing1:


I pretty much sold everything that was too big for The Wee's, so I'm not sure if I have anything else I'm willing to part with. :lol: I'm kinda sentimental with their clothes even though they rarely ever wear them. I'll look through their trunk and see if there is anything else. There are still some coats left (from Platinum Puppy Couture, new), very cute, very nice quality up for sale from my older sale. They might fit AJ, I'd have to take a look at the measurements again. I think they are listed on the pics. 



Amandarose531 said:


> Are you in SE Texas too T?
> 
> It snowed here as well last 2 years, people went bananas.
> 
> That being said out wittle ones don't see too much coat weather, maybe a light sweater :]


Central Texas.  Similar weather to you guys though. Wasn't that snow fantastic! We rarely ever see snow!



Daisydoo said:


> Hahahaha dressed for England... Jump on a plane wees


We headed your way Ms. Sarah! 



pigeonsheep said:


> lol i mastered the eye open with flash! u gotta do it real real real quick! haha they look so adorable in their sweaters! and hats!


Thank you!!  I have pretty much tried everything with that bright ole' flash. They still close their eyes. :lol:



Terri said:


> LOL awwww they are just way too cute!!! XXX


Thank you Terri!


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

jaromi said:


> They are adorable.


Thank you! 



rache said:


> aWWWWW Thats so sweet T.
> 
> They look adorable!


Thank you Rache! 



QUIGLEY'S MOM said:


> These pictures are darling. So cute! :dance:


Thank you! 



foggy said:


> LOL. Well, that is just too cute for words! I love the little hats!


Thank you Paula!  I love the lil hats!



2Cheese said:


> OMG!!! So freakin cute......they remind me of a pair of boy/girl twins


Thank you!  They do, don't they! :lol: Mama's lil twins. :daisy:


----------



## Amandarose531 (Aug 9, 2010)

Hah, i'm born and raised in Idaho so snow was nothing new to me but it sure was fun to see how much everyone appreciated it :]


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

I've lived in Texas most all my life, so it was a blast!  The kids were amazed!


----------



## chideb (Jan 29, 2008)

The wees always bring such a silly grin to my face...lol It is a joy to see your awesome babies..


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

chideb said:


> The wees always bring such a silly grin to my face...lol It is a joy to see your awesome babies..


Thank you Deb for your sweet comments!  They bring much joy to my family and I. :love7:


----------



## edel (Sep 6, 2009)

omg i love the hats so so cute  really are the the best pics ever lol


----------



## MsGramma (Jul 23, 2010)

LOL They r so cute


----------



## xSamanthax (Jun 3, 2010)

Awww bless!


----------



## Mom of 4 Chi's (Apr 3, 2009)

Aww! T, they look precious! I love their little matching outfits. You have the cutest wardrobe for your babies. I love the pictures!!!


----------

